# My take on the Mailbox Mod for the MES 30



## tomzo (Sep 17, 2013)

Greetings,

Here are some pictures of my take on the mailbox mod.   I have not been able to try it out yet - that is coming this weekend.   I tried to make it so I could use the mailbox or the regular chip loader depending on what I am doing - although I will probably use the mailbox the vast majority of the time.

I wanted to eliminate some of the ductwork so I kept it to just a 3" connector.   I used 5" steel angle braces that are screwed into the mailbox with self tapping screws.  Seems to work pretty good.

Tom













20130917_181754.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 17, 2013


















20130917_181734.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 17, 2013


















20130917_181710.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 17, 2013


----------



## ibbones (Sep 17, 2013)

Subscribed. 

Wanna see how it goes.  I have seen some realer killer mailbox mods on tables, stands and carts but I am no good at building things and usually get hurt when I pick up a screwdriver.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

Tom, morning....   Looks good....  Nice mod... that should work very well.....   Dave


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

can you get a pic of how the connection to the inside of the smoker looks?  I am fighting doing this as my AMNPS works great as is, but this has to have benefits based on how many are doing it.  You have done a great looking job on this and it looks like you have simplified it to the point even I could do it.  :)


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

On my mood, I slid the connector in.....    that's it for me......      Dave













smoke in the smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2012


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

Any smoke leak out of it or did you use something to seal it?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Any smoke leak out of it or did you use something to seal it?


Here's the thread....  no sealant..... tight connections leak a little I'm sure.....  I don't worry on this type of smoker..   It needs air anyway...    

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Here's the thread....  no sealant..... tight connections leak a little I'm sure.....  I don't worry on this type of smoker..   It needs air anyway...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


thank you sir... as always, a big help


----------



## chiefp (Sep 19, 2013)

Not looking to thread jack and will be doing this mod this weekend, can't wait to put my AMNPS back to work!  Question.  Why is using galvanized aluminum an issue?  I know it's a safety thing...but why? Fumes?    It never gets that hot (does it ?) and aren't all mailboxes galvanized?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2013)

ChiefP said:


> Not looking to thread jack and will be doing this mod this weekend, can't wait to put my AMNPS back to work! Question. Why is using galvanized aluminum an issue? I know it's a safety thing...but why? Fumes? It never gets that hot (does it ?) and aren't all mailboxes galvanized?


Galvalume mailbox is OK....  you are correct about the temp in a mailbox mod for the AMNPS....


----------



## tomzo (Sep 20, 2013)

My mailbox was from Home Depot and is aluminum.   It is painted on the outside but I am not sure about what galvanized aluminum is.   Aluminum is non-ferrous so is inherently corrosion resistant so I am not sure why anyone would want to coat it with zinc (galvanize).

With respect to "smoke tightness" I have not tested it yet, but the fit of the 3" vent connector into the MES is snug.   I presume a bit will leak out but with the conductive draw of the air from the mailbox through the chamber of the smoker and out the open vent on top I am confident that the vast majority of the smoke will be going through the smoker and not leaking.   Heck, ALL the smoke will leak out the top anyway!

Tom


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tomzo said:


> With respect to "smoke tightness" I have not tested it yet, but the fit of the 3" vent connector into the MES is snug.   I presume a bit will leak out but with the conductive draw of the air from the mailbox through the chamber of the smoker and out the open vent on top I am confident that the vast majority of the smoke will be going through the smoker and not leaking.   Heck, ALL the smoke will leak out the top anyway!
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom... you bring up a good point.

Brad


----------



## tomzo (Sep 21, 2013)

OK - here are the results.   I prepared a sausage stuffed pork tenderloin and fired up the smoker.   The AMNPS went in and was working fine to start but went out after about 30 minutes.   I restarted it and left the mailbox door open about 1/16th of an inch and it stayed lit.   I had drilled air holes in the front of the door but apparently that was not enough.   An alternate theory is that since my smoke exit is not at the top of the mailbox the level of the smoke resulted in a lack of oxygen at the burn area.   Hard to say.  

What I can say is that the pork was awesome!   I pulled it at 145 (Maverick ET 732) and let it rest wrapped for about half an hour.   It was not dried out at all.   I do think that the rub I made had a bit too much salt, but it did not detract from the overall flavor profile.   My 14 year old daughter was clambering for more, which is not something that she normally does.

Now back to watching my San Diego State Aztecs vs Oregon State...

Tom













20130921_151555.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 21, 2013


















20130921_142308.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 21, 2013


















20130921_150505.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 21, 2013


















20130921_183010.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 21, 2013


















20130921_183314.jpg



__ tomzo
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------

